# 1994 Chevy s10 blazer



## drummerdude (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright guys, I've been poking around for a while, but havent found anything. I have a 1994 chevy s10 blazer and I want to get a plow for it. Problem is I cant find anyone who makes a mount for it. I have contacted a few companies,(blizzard, curtis) no luck. Not looking for a huge plow, just something for residential.

Thanks guys


----------



## red2500 (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out the Sno-Way site. The MT series is more heavy duty than the ST. Although the ST is available wider. You can also get the optional down force.
www.snowway.com

Randy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Meyer has one, Western does as well as Fisher should too. Not quite sure about Boss.


----------



## drummerdude (Jan 14, 2008)

I figured that most companies made them, but their sites still dont list them. Ex, Snow way, went to their site, went to find a plow for my vehicle, chose 1994, then chevy, no s10 blazer listed.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

drummerdude;487250 said:


> I figured that most companies made them, but their sites still dont list them. Ex, Snow way, went to their site, went to find a plow for my vehicle, chose 1994, then chevy, no s10 blazer listed.


The regular S-10 is the same as the S-10 Blazer.....


----------



## drummerdude (Jan 14, 2008)

sechracer;487275 said:


> The regular S-10 is the same as the S-10 Blazer.....


no it's not, in 1994 they changed the style of the s10 trucks, to the newer body style, while the blazer was still the old.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Snoway has 5 different plows listed for the 83-93 S10, which would be the same mount as your '94 Blazer if it's the old body style.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

drummerdude;487313 said:


> no it's not, in 1994 they changed the style of the s10 trucks, to the newer body style, while the blazer was still the old.


My apologies, forgot about the body not changing with the pickups....... but the funny thing is, we took a uni plow off a 89 S-10 blazer, and the frame mounted right up on a 95 S-10 pickup (new body style)............... Strange.


----------



## drummerdude (Jan 14, 2008)

that's good to know, I think I have located a shop locally that has a mount, plow, etc, all rebuilt for about 2100


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sechracer;487595 said:


> but the funny thing is, we took a uni plow off a 89 S-10 blazer, and the frame mounted right up on a 95 S-10 pickup (new body style)............... Strange.


 Thats the way the Uni's were for the S10's... there was two slightly different install procedures depending on which body style you were installing it on but they both used the same mount.,


----------



## drummerdude (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, so I got it all figured out, if I search for 93' most companies make and plow and mount. now does anyone have any recomendations? I dont want to spend a whole lot, I'll probablly use it for my driveway and the family, and maybe pick up a small parking lot or 2. I've read about plows with a manual angle.... is it worth getting the power angle?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*plow links*

Here are some links that might help you out, maybe the top link will sell only the plow,perfect fit

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993...203242022QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330203242022

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MEYE...205932720QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150205932720

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...012897515QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190012897515

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/snow...191264579QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280191264579

Yon


----------



## drummerdude (Jan 14, 2008)

I found a guy locally selling a used snowbear plow. He has it on a s10 blazer currently, it has no power angle and is a winch lift not hydraulic....... any good?? Oh by the way he's asking $500 for it, with everything needed to mount to my truck.


----------

